# Press An Open Letter to Wizards of the Coast Concerning the Leaked OGL 1.1.



## dmccoy1693 (Monday at 11:44 AM)

An Open Letter to Wizards of the Coast Concerning the Leaked OGL 1.1.
*https://jonbrazer.com/2023/01/09/an-open-letter-to-wizards-of-the-coast-concerning-the-leaked-ogl-1-1/*


----------

